# Best PMP within 2K



## Soumik (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi All,

Need some suggestion on this. My friend needs to buy a PMP within 2K. I have no idea in this field as of now. Can you guys suggest me something? 

Thanks


----------



## Tenida (Mar 17, 2012)

Get Transcent MP330 4GB@Rs.1699 from flipkart.
Flipkart.com: Transcend MP330 4 GB MP3 Player: MP3 Player


----------



## Soumik (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks Tenida,
how is the sound quality? If i add better headphones to this player later, will it give better output, cause i dont think the bundled headphone will be any good?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 17, 2012)

Flipkart.com: Cowon iAudio E2 4 GB MP3 Player: MP3 Player


----------



## Tenida (Mar 17, 2012)

Soumik said:


> Thanks Tenida,
> how is the sound quality? If i add better headphones to this player later, will it give better output, cause i dont think the bundled headphone will be any good?


Well its very decent mp3 player for the price. User reviews in flipkart also says a positive product.Your friend can go with it.


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd suggest get Sansa players in the price bracket you are looking for.

I had Transcend players. Sound quality is not that good.


----------



## Soumik (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks.
I had Transcend music player like.. 4 yrs back... The player itself was pretty good. But the headphones were horrible.. not just in sound.. but in build quality too. It broke off in 2 weeks. 
I heard Cowon is really impressive. Better than apple products for some. The cheapest as mentioned by  thetechfreak is almost 3K, but u guess the price would be worth it.
@Faun - How is Sansa sound quality?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 17, 2012)

*@ soumik *- if budget can't be extended, & your friend is looking for a hassle-free usage, then transcend MP330 can be had. i have it and had bought it about 1-2 years back *just for the purpose of being used mostly on treks* (and hence i was looking more for a rugged player that could stand against rough handling without demanding much care; SQ wasnt something to be complained about much in such a scenario), and it has served me with commendable ease !

i had the chance of comparing the SQ of sansa clip+ too with the transcend at pristine note. the sansa player definitely sounds crisper and cleaner, but tested with the same piece of IEMs, i felt the clip+ lacked in the bass deptt. as well as it couldnt keep up to the vol. level which the MP330 could reach (the loudness level, that is). but these were some quick impressions based on a demo that barely lasted a few mins.

i havent used a cowon PMP ever, but going by the popular opinion on them, i would recommend your friend, if he could stretch his budget a bit, to buy the cowon player mentioned above in the thread. seems to have a good combination of SQ & toughness quotient.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 18, 2012)

Try to get a sansa


----------



## Soumik (Mar 18, 2012)

hmm can someone point me to some store selling Sansa online? Cant seem to find it in flipkart or letsbuy


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 18, 2012)

Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India

ask mr. bannerjee here. he should have the sansa in stock.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 18, 2012)

Here's the link but its 2GB only and costs 2.7k
Sansa Clip+ 2GB [2GB Black] - Rs.2,799.00 : Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India


----------



## Soumik (Mar 18, 2012)

hmm then at the same price, isnt the Cowon one better?


----------



## Tenida (Mar 18, 2012)

I would have taken cowon 4GB if I am at your position.But still  ask Faun and Ghormaanus about the sound quality between these two mp3 players.


----------



## Faun (Mar 18, 2012)

Soumik said:


> hmm then at the same price, isnt the Cowon one better?




If you are looking for additional effects then Cowon it is but if you have expandability in mind (you can add microSDHC card to Sansa) then Sansa it is.

Do some more research.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 18, 2012)

Sansa players are good


----------

